# Resolucion Inversa (DNS reverse)

## Diabliyo

Buenas.

Tengo una IP Fija (adquirida con mi ISP), un dominio apuntando a mi IP Fija, usando los DNSs que ya tria configurados (por GoDaddy), un servidor con Gentoo, Postfix+dkim-milter+sasld+dovecot+apache+php+mysql y tengo problemas cuando me reciven los gestores como GMAIL, Hotmail y Yahoo, me envian a SPAM.

Si realizo reoslucion inversa, sale el banner (dominio) de mi ISP:

# host MI.IP.FI.JA

```
MI.IP.FI.JA point to domain name dsl-mi-ip-fi-ia.mi-isp.com.mx
```

Y al parecer deberia aparecer asi:

# host MI.IP.FI.JA

```
MI.IP.FI.JA point to domain name MIDOMINIO.COM
```

Ya estuve hablando con mi ISP, pero no me pueden dar dicho servicio  :Sad: , asi que, alguien cree que exista alguna opcion ?....

Creen que si establesco en la configuracion de mi DOMINIO.COM, los NAMESERVER apuntando hacia mi IP Fija (para hacerla de DNS) y cuando pregunte por mi la Resolucion Inversa, le contesto con el banner de DOMINIO.COM funcionaria ?

Ya estoy muy estresado, disculpen mis incoherencias, espero su ayuda !

Saludos !

----------

## opotonil

Siento ser agorero pero no, la responsabilidad de configurar el registro PTR o rDNS es de tu ISP que para eso le estas pagando por una IP fija, a no ser que te lo delege cosa, imagino, aun mas complicada que conseguir que te lo configure. En este ultimo caso si podrias hacer lo que propones.

Creo que todos conocemos a los ISP es como pegarse con una pared...

Salu2.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Siento ser agorero pero no, la responsabilidad de configurar el registro PTR o rDNS es de tu ISP que para eso le estas pagando por una IP fija, a no ser que te lo delege cosa, imagino, aun mas complicada que conseguir que te lo configure. En este ultimo caso si podrias hacer lo que propones.
> 
> Creo que todos conocemos a los ISP es como pegarse con una pared...
> 
> Salu2.

 

Agradesco tu contestacion, entonces tendre que seguir tratando  :Sad: ...

Por otro lado, ustedes que opinan sea mejor ?:

 contratar un Servidor dedicado.

 contratar un Servidor dedicado virtual.

 seguir intentando con mi ISP para usar mi propio pc.

Tambien agradesco recomendaciones de empresas que ofrescan el servicio.

Saludos

----------

